# [new] how to share apps ( xap, appx) to another phone in windows 10 mobile



## Fi1ite (Nov 15, 2016)

Hiiiiiiiiii Ya 
I AM *Fi1ite* WITH A NEW TRICK  

*THIS IS MY FIRST POST ON WINDOWS 10 MOBILE
AND
THE SECOND ON XDA FORUM*


THIS TUTORIAL TEACHES YOU HOW TO SHARE YOUR APPS FROM YOUR WINDOWS 10 MOBILE TO ANOTHER WINDOWS 10 MOBILE INSTANTLY JUST LIKE SHARE IT APP IN ANDROID BUT A LITTLE HARDER. 

*GONNA TEACH THIS IN TWO PARTS. 
1. SHARING (THE APP FROM YOUR PHONE)
2. CARING (INSTALLING IT ON RECEIVER's PHONE)*

*TUTORIALS:*

*SET UP:* :highfive:
In both the Phones turn on developer mode 
SETTINGS->.UPDATE & SECURITY->FOR DEVELOPERS->DEVELOPER MODE->Yes

*Using file manager in windows phone 10:*
Extract Dependencies_ARM.zip (attached to this post)  to both sender's and receiver's phone 
Install All the extracted apps  to both sender's and receiver's phone 
Install InteropTools App  (attached to this post) to both sender's and receiver's phone 
Install AppDataManage tool (attached to this post) to both sender's and receiver's phone 
Install WinZip Universal to both sender's and receiver's phone using windows store 

After Success full Installation in both devices:  

*SHARING PART:*
Open AppDataManage tool in sender's phone
Navigate to Settings.Turn on Show advance options.Back to main menu.Navigate to Apps.Tap on any app to share .Press Create Archive from installation path.Save the zip file as App.zip
Let the process complete. Chilllzzz :angel::angel::angel:
Exit the app.
Tap the zip using file manager (it will automatically open the zip with WinZip Universal). Tap the folder Shown
Check for AppxManifest.xml File
           -If it exists then The App is Share Able. 
           -If it does not exist. The App is non share able. Possibly look for another App to share. 
If AppxManifest.xml exist then: :good:
Look For Something like AppxSignature File (AppSignature or AppxSignature or AppsSignature ). If it exist then delete it using long press menu.
Save the zip file using the toolbar in Winzip Universal. Share The Zip file using bluetooth to the Receiver's phone. YAY!!! :laugh::laugh:
You Can Share This To Multiple Phones. OOOOHOOOO!! :laugh::laugh:

*INSTALLING IT ON RECEIVER's PHONE:*
Tap the zip file (located in downloads folder) in receiver's phone using its file manager and extract its contents to the same folder.
Open Interop Tools in Her Phone (Receiver's phone).
Select "This Device" . Navigate to Application Manager.  Tap on developer mode.
Swipe to Register a package. Browse to the extracted contents. Locate The AppxManifest.xml. Select it.
Press Register Package. Wait for it to finish registering.
YEPPI !!!!!!!! 

Puff!!!! You Have Successfully Created a backup of your app as well as shared it too 

Thanks Alot To Them Whose Apps I have Used.

*Special Thanks To:* 
gus3300 - Interop tools
Mahdi Ghiasi - App data manager
Microsoft - Dependencies ARM
*
DONT FORGET TO LIKE AND THANK ME AND OTHER SENIOR DEVELOPERS *


----------



## Fi1ite (Nov 17, 2016)

No Comments? 
No Thanks? 
Didnt anyone liked this tutorial?


----------



## djtonka (Nov 17, 2016)

no one used so far, be honest you just showing people how to cheat the Store to get paid apps from eachother.


----------



## Fi1ite (Nov 17, 2016)

djtonka said:


> no one used so far, be honest you just showing people how to cheat the Store to get paid apps from eachother.

Click to collapse



didnt thought it that way while sharing this 
Should i remove it then?


----------



## aik.nayan (Feb 24, 2017)

Fi1ite said:


> didnt thought it that way while sharing this
> Should i remove it then?

Click to collapse



Not working By Backup tools we found just some kb.  But app's are much more mb.....
So, how can it install???


----------



## dxdy (Feb 24, 2017)

aik.nayan said:


> Not working By Backup tools we found just some kb.  But app's are much more mb.....
> So, how can it install???

Click to collapse



is not work for all apps... practically is useless. and you can call it "piracy". that is forbidden do discus


----------



## aik.nayan (Feb 24, 2017)

dxdy said:


> is not work for all apps... practically is useless. and you can call it "piracy". that is forbidden do discus

Click to collapse



Dude,
 I have few question about windows 10 phone. 

1. How can install xap from windows (not PC)
2. Can I access C: drive (like PC)
.
.
.
Finally I can't post anything in Xda (I'm new user). Send icon isn't working on "xda lab" app.


----------



## dxdy (Feb 24, 2017)

look, only "patched" xap files can install, and ONLY via PC with XAP deploy method...


----------



## DQEight (Feb 25, 2017)

dxdy said:


> look, only "patched" xap files can install, and ONLY via PC with XAP deploy method...

Click to collapse



So is there anyway to get "Client for Hangouts" back? Microsoft removed it from the store, but I still have it installed on my old Lumia 530 and I want to install it on my newer 1520. This won't work?


----------



## adityashingade (Feb 25, 2017)

the exact way as expected , perfect tutorial


----------



## dxdy (Feb 25, 2017)

DQEight said:


> So is there anyway to get "Client for Hangouts" back? Microsoft removed it from the store, but I still have it installed on my old Lumia 530 and I want to install it on my newer 1520. This won't work?

Click to collapse



after some research found this:


```
Google shut down all their Hangouts APIs so this app and others like it are dead.
```

sorry no luck... you can have app but is worthless and not working


----------



## DQEight (Mar 10, 2017)

dxdy said:


> after some research found this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Aww, that explains why it stopped recently on my Lumia 530 that still has it installed. Guess its back to IM+


----------



## Aries Prine (Mar 10, 2017)

How to download free this game https://www.microsoft.com/vi-vn/sto...61c81edbc63d4439b86a0dc)(270640)(2818683)()()


----------



## dxdy (Mar 10, 2017)

Aries Prine said:


> How to download free this game https://www.microsoft.com/vi-vn/sto...61c81edbc63d4439b86a0dc)(270640)(2818683)()()

Click to collapse



is not free, that called "piracy"... read forum rules


----------



## Aries Prine (Mar 10, 2017)

dxdy said:


> is not free, that called "piracy"... read forum rules

Click to collapse



Sorry.


----------



## PrinceKicksters (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey, thanks for this. I wanna ask, does this work with the native/preinstalled apps on Windows (apps that comes on Windows/OEM phone itself) I want to do this with things like FM Radio app


----------



## Fi1ite (Apr 26, 2017)

aik.nayan said:


> Not working By Backup tools we found just some kb.  But app's are much more mb.....
> So, how can it install???

Click to collapse



Hmm...  Looks Like There is a Bug in The Backup Tool..  No Problem ..  Its the Men Who Makes Faults And its The Buggy Apps Which Create Problems... However The Dev Worked Hard For His Tool and I do Respect Him... 

Here's The Solution For *YOUR PROBLEM* It Works For All Apps Whether Paid Or Free. 
1. Get Full FileSystem Access On Your Phone [Pls Browse The Xda For That ]
2. Uninstall The Backup Tool.
2. Connect Your Phone To PC
3. Using Explorer Go to C:\Data\Programs\WindowsApps And Search For Folder With Partial App Name And Make Backups Of Your Apps.. [You Might Get many folders with similar name in that case See The Size Mb of the folders and take the one which seems appropriate to you]
4. Rest Part You Know..  [About deleting The AppxSignature File and Sharing]

I HOPE THIS HELPS....  I KNOW YOU WILL NOT EVEN THANK ME FOR THIS ...


----------



## dxdy (Apr 26, 2017)

Fi1ite said:


> Hmm...  Looks Like There is a Bug in The Backup Tool..  No Problem ..  ...

Click to collapse



is not a bug... simple, app install files in 3 different folder and app read only one...


----------



## Fi1ite (Apr 26, 2017)

djtonka said:


> no one used so far, be honest you just showing people how to cheat the Store to get paid apps from eachother.

Click to collapse



Hehehehehahahahahaha  .. You are soo childish   ... You don't have any knowledge about paid apps in Microsoft store... Please Use You Brain if you have one  ...  if you don't  Then read this and understand why my post is not a piracy...
 Paid apps does not works rather they crashes as they looks out for a online license file in the device which can only be achieved when an app is bought... That's the reason Latest Version of Minecraft PE doesn't works [Try it!!] ..... Though I ve hacked Minecraft as there are other ways to do it... but I wont share them  as Its against The forum Rules.. :angel: :angel:


----------



## Fi1ite (Apr 26, 2017)

dxdy said:


> is not a bug... simple, app install files in 3 different folder and app read only one...

Click to collapse



That's the reason I advised to navigate to WINDOWSAPPS using full FS access...
Thanks for the correction...


----------



## Fi1ite (Apr 26, 2017)

dxdy said:


> look, only "patched" xap files can install, and ONLY via PC with XAP deploy method...

Click to collapse



You are wrong...
we can install store apps too and that also without using xap deployment tool....
The interoptool by gus3300 uses the deployement server which is inbuilt in phone...


----------



## Fi1ite (Apr 26, 2017)

dxdy said:


> practically is useless. and you can call it "piracy". that is forbidden do discus

Click to collapse



I hate that PIRACY word...  don't say it again plsss.. 

I think so... you have tried some faulty app... try Sharing Subway Surfers For Example... So its not practically useless..


----------



## Fi1ite (Apr 26, 2017)

aik.nayan said:


> Dude,
> I have few question about windows 10 phone.
> 
> 1. How can install xap from windows (not PC)
> ...

Click to collapse



To Your Reply:
1. Windows 10 Mobile has got its own deployment server .. You Can deploy Xap which are made for windowsphone 8.0 and 8.1 . Xaps Made for windowsphone 7.xx cannot be deployed as they are Silverlight apps. You Can use this server using interoptools

2.  Using Storage Explorer App By Djamol.. You Can Get this app in xda in windowsphone 8 forums..


----------



## Fi1ite (Apr 26, 2017)

DQEight said:


> So is there anyway to get "Client for Hangouts" back? Microsoft removed it from the store, but I still have it installed on my old Lumia 530 and I want to install it on my newer 1520. This won't work?

Click to collapse



No. M Sorry... Really Really Sorry :crying:
I also had owned a Lumia 530... I loved it soo much... :crying: :crying:


----------



## Fi1ite (Apr 26, 2017)

Aries Prine said:


> How to download free this game https://www.microsoft.com/vi-vn/sto...61c81edbc63d4439b86a0dc)(270640)(2818683)()()

Click to collapse



That's Priracy......

I can but I wont show it how....

I wanted to share it too.... but You Know what the forum says... they will kick me out of the forum


----------



## Fi1ite (Apr 26, 2017)

PrinceKicksters said:


> Hey, thanks for this. I wanna ask, does this work with the native/preinstalled apps on Windows (apps that comes on Windows/OEM phone itself) I want to do this with things like FM Radio app

Click to collapse



FM Raio???
Ya Supported but it will not work if your hardware does not support it.... 
For example my older phone did not supported glance screen So the glance screen app crashed on it...

If you want the cracked xap for FM radio .. then feel free to ask me :laugh:


----------



## aik.nayan (May 16, 2017)

Fi1ite said:


> To Your Reply:
> 1. Windows 10 Mobile has got its own deployment server .. You Can deploy Xap which are made for windowsphone 8.0 and 8.1 . Xaps Made for windowsphone 7.xx cannot be deployed as they are Silverlight apps. You Can use this server using interoptools
> 
> 2. Using Storage Explorer App By Djamol.. You Can Get this app in xda in windowsphone 8 forums..

Click to collapse







1.My phone is already InteropUnlock. Can you say with details..

2. See app isn't installing


----------



## pfreud01 (May 19, 2017)

hey guys, don´t fight about the bad word piracy.
I have two lumia 1020, one on win 10 rs2, updated a few months ago. 
the other one updated last week to win 10 rs3. but there is no way to get the lumia camera again. store says that this app is no longer available. tested version 4.8.1.1, 4.8.4.3, 4.9.4.1, 4.10.4.1 from the web by loading via usb and installing in developer mode. argh! no luck at all!
the first lumia has the lumia camera, the second (and every after a hardreset) won´t get it. so how can I get the lumia camera back again? does this tuorial really help me?


----------



## flippet (May 19, 2017)

Really appreciate the guide, but haven't been able to get it to work with an old app I'm trying to transfer from my 1520 to 950xl. The app ("Xword Solver", a crossword companion app) was free, but is no longer available in the store.  I've made the zip file etc and it has a manifest xml, but when I try to register it gives the following error- Exception Thrown: 0x80073cf6 Package could not be registered


----------



## Fi1ite (Jun 10, 2017)

flippet said:


> Really appreciate the guide, but haven't been able to get it to work with an old app I'm trying to transfer from my 1520 to 950xl. The app ("Xword Solver", a crossword companion app) was free, but is no longer available in the store.  I've made the zip file etc and it has a manifest xml, but when I try to register it gives the following error- Exception Thrown: 0x80073cf6 Package could not be registered

Click to collapse



Make sure after downloading the interop tools ,  
0. You have placed all Xword Solver files in internal memory and not in SD card 
1.  you have restore your NTDSK 
2. Interop Unlocked through interop tools
and  
3. Not reebooted after interop unlocking through interop tools.
That should do it

Happy to help


----------



## Fi1ite (Jun 10, 2017)

pfreud01 said:


> hey guys, don´t fight about the bad word piracy.
> I have two lumia 1020, one on win 10 rs2, updated a few months ago.
> the other one updated last week to win 10 rs3. but there is no way to get the lumia camera again. store says that this app is no longer available. tested version 4.8.1.1, 4.8.4.3, 4.9.4.1, 4.10.4.1 from the web by loading via usb and installing in developer mode. argh! no luck at all!
> the first lumia has the lumia camera, the second (and every after a hardreset) won´t get it. so how can I get the lumia camera back again? does this tuorial really help me?

Click to collapse



Maybe you dont have the correct files 
or the AppxManifest File is missing..
and Sorry The Usb sideloading will not work at all.
better research b4 posting.
Smart


----------



## Fi1ite (Jun 10, 2017)

aik.nayan said:


> 1.My phone is already InteropUnlock. Can you say with details..
> 
> 2. See app isn't installing

Click to collapse



No I Cant


----------



## hemanth3471 (Dec 2, 2017)

*what is app data management tool*



Fi1ite said:


> Hiiiiiiiiii Ya
> I AM *Fi1ite* WITH A NEW TRICK
> 
> *THIS IS MY FIRST POST ON WINDOWS 10 MOBILE
> ...

Click to collapse








There are many things I'm not understanding 
what is app data management tool


----------



## dxdy (Dec 3, 2017)

hemanth3471 said:


> There are many things I'm not understanding
> what is app data management tool

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...s-and-games/app-app-data-manage-tool-t3443623

or

https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...-apps-data-manager-windows-10-mobile-t3523048


----------



## Drso0h (Mar 12, 2020)

0x8000ffff


----------

